# How to boot from network



## zydecomon (Apr 19, 2003)

How do I go about configuring a laptop with no OS to boot from network? How do I setup the network to allow this to happen in the first place?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, you have to have a NIC that has the boot capability, not all do. What make/model of laptop are you talking about? Why do you want it to boot from the network?


----------



## zydecomon (Apr 19, 2003)

No idea if the nic is bootable. How do I tell? The laptop is a Dell Latitude L400.

The reason for a network boot is because I don't have the cable for the external cdrom. It only works for the external floppy drive (or so the label on the cable says).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd check with Dell, but my guess is it's not bootable. You also need to setup the server on the other end to be able to boot from the network in any case.

In cases like this, I normally remove the hard disk, use a 2.5" to 3.5" IDE adapter cable, and copy the stuff I need to install the O/S onto the hard disk. In the case of 2K/XP, the contents of the I386 folder from the CD. In the case of W98, the contents of the WIN98 folder from the CD. Boot with the DOS floppy, and run the install.

You can also use a serial or parallel port transfer application, I have used ZIP221 that you can download. It easily fits on a DOS floppy and will allow you to transfer files over to the laptop hard disk.


----------

